# curing weed in jars



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey my friend says a good way to cure weed is putting it in a jar and flippin the jar evryday for 2weeks, is this a good way to do tht or is hangin better?? ne other methods for drying without smell present ill take aswell ty


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

you hang them first to dry, then jar..
don't just put wet buds in a jar.

sweating is popular around here. basically put the dry buds in a plastic bag to sweat out the inside moisture, then dry them again.
you have to be very carefull doing it this way though. (can't overdry or sweat too long)
i do kind of a mix between the two.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

To see a good way to cure, look here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47913


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

dam i guess i screwed up then cuz we clippd stems small and put it in the jar.thx guys appreciate the info i guess ill hope on nxt year unless neone knows how i can save them.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

how long have they been in there? can't just take them out and try to dry them.


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

they have only been in there for 4 days and i flipped the jar evry day so far


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

Zros3_ said:
			
		

> they have only been in there for 4 days and i flipped the jar evry day so far


Take it out, dry it on a screen of some kind for a week and then start your cure.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Take it out, dry it on a screen of some kind for a week and then start your cure.


 
Thnk you Stoney and kaotic for the info ill let yall know how it turns out


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

crap i checkd and i dnt have a screen would foil work??


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

Zros3_ said:
			
		

> crap i checkd and i dnt have a screen would foil work??


Even a window screen will work fine...

Yes, if you put it on the foil and put a fan blowing on it lightly.

Make sure it's in one thin layer and spaced out good.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

any cooling racks from your oven or anything?
rather newspaper or anything over foil. but it's best to elevate them so air can go under too.


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

alrite thx ill look around and make somethin out of those things and suspend them in my closet preciate it guys


----------



## kaotik (Oct 11, 2009)

no worries, good luck


----------



## Zros3_ (Oct 11, 2009)

well i gotem on a folder spread out in my closet tht should work rite??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2009)

They need air circulation.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 11, 2009)

As long a mould hasn't started there will be no problem.
I dry my bud by carefully packing each 2 oz. into a large manila envelope and leaving it in a drawer. After a week it is fairly dry, after two weeks the stems are dry enough to put the bud in jars for the cure. IMO it is best to get a balance: too long and you get mould. Too short and a harsh smoke.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 11, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> As long a mould hasn't started there will be no problem.
> I dry my bud by carefully packing each 2 oz. into a large manila envelope and leaving it in a drawer. After a week it is fairly dry, after two weeks the stems are dry enough to put the bud in jars for the cure. IMO it is best to get a balance: too long and you get mould. Too short and a harsh smoke.


 
Leaf, you put the bud in the envelope wet?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Leaf, you put the bud in the envelope wet?


I gotta tell ya, the same question was in my mind....I've never heard of that method....interesting.


----------

